# Wheel of...........



## Beamhead (Aug 22, 2006)

A couple pics. 






And for that Bernie guy, yes they all light up.


----------



## greenLED (Aug 22, 2006)

Hey, look! There's my grey Aleph. :nana:


----------



## Dogliness (Aug 22, 2006)

Wow, that is a truly amazing collection of Aleph lights, and some nice PDs as well. Great photos. Is that silvery head at 11:00 an Aleph 19?


----------



## Cuso (Aug 22, 2006)

Awesome collection...:bow:


----------



## AnimalHousePA (Aug 23, 2006)

Wow Beam, what an awesome arrangement/collection of lights...:rock:


----------



## Trashman (Aug 23, 2006)

Ha Ha, you're sicker than I am!


----------



## Beamhead (Aug 23, 2006)

Thanks  

Dogliness, that is a chrome A19 head with one of Chop's blue glow retaining rings.  

Greenie, nice try once again.:laughing:


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Aug 23, 2006)

Nice collection!



Benny


----------



## chocho (Aug 24, 2006)

Something belongs in the middle... (in the spotlight of course)
Can't quite put my finger on it though.:thinking:


----------



## greenLED (Aug 24, 2006)

May I borrow one of your Aleph's, Oh Great Dead One?


----------



## Beamhead (Aug 26, 2006)

chocho said:


> Something belongs in the middle... (in the spotlight of course)
> Can't quite put my finger on it though.:thinking:


 
I thought the same thing only after having finished the shot.


----------



## jtice (Sep 8, 2006)

I like to think I have some nice lights in my collection,
but damn, that is a fine set of Alephs...... I hate you 

~John


----------



## Kiessling (Sep 8, 2006)

Mr. Beam ... this is gorgeous! :bow:
Good to know they make some light, too :nana:

Some fine individual pieces there !!!

bernie


----------

